# Exclusive Discount at Coastal Business Supplies for T-Shirt Forum members



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's official, all registered T-ShirtForums.com members can now *get an exclusive 5% off discount code from Coastal Business Supplies here*.

*<a href="http://www.coastalbusiness.com/"><img src="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/coastal225.gif" alt="Coastal Business Supplies, Inc" width="225" height="45" border="0" align="right" />Coastal Business Supplies *sells a wide range of office and business supplies including inkjet and laser printers, toner cartridges, and more. They also specialize in quality heat transfer paper, dye sublimation inks, CIS Bulk Ink Systems, blank printables, as well as a nice range *heat presses* from top manufacturers including many Hix and Geo Knight models. *Visit Coastal Business Supplies*
​*Click here to view the 5% off discount code for forum members.*
(please don't post the discount code in the forums 

*Thanks to Keith and all the great folks at CoastalBusiness.com!*



View more great discounts and special offers here.


----------

